# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  AMD или Intel?

## Макcим

Предыдущий опрос был создан аж в 2005 году. Интересно узнать мнение народа сейчас.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Предыдущий опрос был создан аж в 2005 году. Интересно узнать мнение народа сейчас.


Для дома - на какой денег хватит  :Cheesy: 
Для работы - Intel

----------


## Rene-gad

пользую Интел, но знаю многих, которые АМД предпочитают. Но ведь главное - "чтобы костюмчик сидел" (С)  :Wink: , т. е. ПК работал нормально.

----------


## Толик

AMD 
У меня всегда стоял AMD, недавно купил двухядерный проц, глянул сравнения - теперь точно никогда не куплю Intel

----------


## DVi

Сейчас заказал себе Core2Duo для дома, для семьи. Повелся на уговоры любимой жены  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Сейчас заказал себе Core2Duo для дома, для семьи. Повелся на уговоры любимой жены


Жена техник?  :Smiley:

----------


## psw

> AMD 
> У меня всегда стоял AMD, недавно купил двухядерный проц, глянул сравнения - теперь точно никогда не куплю Intel


Прочитал сравнения, сравнил их со своим четырехядерным Intel Q6600 - теперь точно никогда не буду читать сравнения от AMD  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Жена техник?


Неа. Ей название понравилось.

----------


## Numb

> <barsex> скажите что взять лучше
> <barsex> амд64 или п4
> <Trb> лучше взять водки
> © bash.org.ru


 А вообще, выбор процессора, как и выбор антивируса - вопрос практически религиозный... ну и еще чуть-чуть финансовый. А проголосовал все-равно за Intel  :Smiley:

----------


## rubin

Сидел на AMD, сейчас решил попробовать Intel... если честно, второе понравилось больше

----------


## Толик

psw  
ну млин, 4-х ядерные и двухядерные - разные вещи)))))
Athlon™ Dual-Core > Intel Pentium D

----------


## V_Bond

не пью coca-cola ....

----------


## anton_dr

> psw  
> ну млин, 4-х ядерные и двухядерные - разные вещи)))))
> Athlon™ Dual-Core > Intel Pentium D


А вы больше читайте сравнения от АМД.

Athlon™ Dual-Core < Core 2 Duo

Почитайте хотя бы это http://www.3dnews.ru/cpu/itogi-cpu-2-2007/

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Я предпочитаю AMD.

----------


## Geser

Если искать максимальную производитрльность, то Интел сегодня бесспорный лидер. В остальном без разницы. Цены теперь тоже одинаковые.

----------


## Surfer

phenom должен как-то уравнить их шансы, 4 ядра пока много, 3 - в самый раз.

----------


## nfs911

А сколько стоит 4-х ядерный комп?
Если можно то кожи в гривнах.

----------


## GRom

Проголосовал за AMD. Меня устраивает полностью.

----------


## sergey888

> Если искать максимальную производитрльность, то Интел сегодня бесспорный лидер. В остальном без разницы. Цены теперь тоже одинаковые.


Насчет произвоительности согласен а вот насчет цены ты загнул INTEL значительно дороже, например цена *Athlon 64 5000 Dual Core Socket AM2* процентов на 10-15 меньше чем *Pentium E4500 CORE 2 DUO 2.0 Ghz* но я не думаю что он слабее.  :Wink: 

Я проголосовал оба хороши.  :Cheesy:

----------


## fotorama

> Для дома - на какой денег хватит 
> Для работы - Intel


для работы использую какой дадут а для домо все время коплю на интел щас Q6600

----------


## ed13

Сижу на АМД уже лет пять и на Интель переходить не собираюсь... Дело в том, что в игрушки я не играю, самый напряжный у меня для проца процесс - кодирование и монтаж видео... Опытным путем выяснено, что система равной производительности от АМД на 15-20% выходит дешевле чем Интель... А на фига платить больше? Для серфинга, офиса и прокрутки мультимедия - там вообще производительность почти пофигу...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [email protected]

> Сижу на АМД уже лет пять и на Интель переходить не собираюсь... Дело в том, что в игрушки я не играю, самый напряжный у меня для проца процесс - кодирование и монтаж видео... Опытным путем выяснено, что система равной производительности от АМД на 15-20% выходит дешевле чем Интель... А на фига платить больше? Для серфинга, офиса и прокрутки мультимедия - там вообще производительность почти пофигу...


так было до выхода коры дуба теперь ситуация поменялась интел стоит дешевле с одинаковой производительностью. пример кора дуба Е4600 по производительности (архивирование файлов и расчет супер ПИ) полностью идентична (в пределах погрешности 1-2%) производительности Атлона 6000+ но в тоже время интел стоит на тысячу дерявянных дешевле. аналога производительности томуже Е8400 среди атлонов и вовсе нету.

----------


## StuPPvir

Дома AMD на работе Интел. Для меня AMD лучше.

----------


## sergey888

Поменял сегодня мой старенький  Athlon 3200+ на INTEL E8400, поменял исключительно из за того, что он сгорел сволочь. Ну вот теперь посмотрю что за зверь INTEL, а то до сих пор только на AMD сидел.

----------


## gdn

Почти всегда использовал Intel дома,  правда с P4 очень хотел перейти на AMD - но архитектура Core2 очень вовремя выпустили, на работе в основном Inlel, но есть и AMD.

----------


## kudoks

Быстрый

----------


## Evgueny

Ни разу Intel не изменил, и не жалею.

----------


## Kuzz

> Ни разу Intel не изменил, и не жалею.


Интересно, а о чем жалеть, если другое не пробовали..

----------


## Snejoker

Проголосовал за  "Оба хороши!"

----------


## sewell

От AMD были сплошные головные боли (в основном от перегрева). Комп приходилось пылесосить не реже раз в месяц. Интелу это не принципиально. У одного клиента (пользователь на работе) как оказалось, работал на процессоре Интел вообще без кулера 1,5 года. Причина была - отказал южный мост, к которому был подключено питание кулера. Вызвал меня, так как и PCI слоты не работали (надо было карточку сетевую поставить). Посмотрел рабочую темпертуру проца - 85-90 градусов, чуть со стула не упал. А ком - работает... С тех пор я точно знаю какой процессор нужен. Поменял на работе и дома в прошлом году, благо настало время апгрейда. Да и клиентам только Интел ставлю - проблем на голову меньше. Да и по производительностьи и по тестам (своим, а не рекламным)- Интел впереди. За что с удовольствием переплачу 10-15% цены, которые уйдут на хорошую систему охлаждения для AMD. Вот такое моё ИМХО.

----------


## Ivaemon

Пять лет назад покупал Интел именно из-за пресловутого нагрева АМД. Так недавно с удивлением прочитал, что сейчас уже интеловские вроде греюцца сильнее...

----------


## alex1139

Корки гонятся хороше однако.

----------


## Kacnep

AMD устраивает и цена и качество. На счёт того, что греются.Дык с самого начала ставлю хороший кулер и не парюсь. Лет 10 как на АМД, хотя на работе есть и  парачка стырых Интелов. 2-3 "пенёчки"

----------


## Никита

На ноуте Intel,на десктопе AMD.Предпочтительней AMD.

----------


## akoul

Давно было. Конвертация файла А0 в Компасе : 
P4 2.2->15мин, 
Sempron 2,4->3мин,
Athlon 64 x2 6000->10сек.
Дома 1AMD, 4Intel (3 ноутбука), на работе 1AMD.
Голосовал за обоих.

----------


## Apolo

AMD + куллер ICE HAMMER - дёшево и сердито, хотдог по русски.

----------


## Татарин

Intel и NVIDIA.  Причина до безобразия простая - личная привязанность. Кто-то любит чипсы с луком и сметаной, кто-то с крабами. Доказывать, чем одно лучше другого - не собираюсь. В принципе, меня это и не особо интересует.

----------


## pcnoob

Да на каждом форуме связанном хоть немного с компьютерами есть тема AMD или Intel=) А смысл например хочу спросить какой цвет вы считаете лучше и почему?

----------


## Татарин

> Да на каждом форуме связанном хоть немного с компьютерами есть тема AMD или Intel=) А смысл например хочу спросить какой цвет вы считаете лучше и почему?


Синий. Потому что небо люблю. Личная привязанность. Никакой объективности.

----------


## tmvs

Не вижу разницы. Лишь бы быстро работало =\

----------

